# Ipad figé qui revient à la vie



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à vous, petite interrogation un peu inquiète sur ce qui s'est passé hier soir avec mon ipad : je l'ai depuis août dernier pour une utilisation quotidienne de plusieurs heures en tant qu'outil de présentations. Hier soir, je le sors de son sac pour le brancher sur le secteur. Avant de le brancher, je lance une application d'immobilier que je fréquente quotidiennement sans souci. Là, mon ipad se fige sur la page. Plus rien ne répond. Je décide donc de le brancher sur le secteur. L'ipad se réinitialise, puis se relance comme si de rien n'était. Qu'a-t-il pu se passer ? Est-ce un problème dû à l'application ?


----------



## kriso (27 Novembre 2010)

SWOTY a dit:


> Bonjour à vous, petite interrogation un peu inquiète sur ce qui s'est passé hier soir avec mon ipad : je l'ai depuis août dernier pour une utilisation quotidienne de plusieurs heures en tant qu'outil de présentations. Hier soir, je le sors de son sac pour le brancher sur le secteur. Avant de le brancher, je lance une application d'immobilier que je fréquente quotidiennement sans souci. Là, mon ipad se fige sur la page. Plus rien ne répond. Je décide donc de le brancher sur le secteur. L'ipad se réinitialise, puis se relance comme si de rien n'était. Qu'a-t-il pu se passer ? Est-ce un problème dû à l'application ?


J'ai déjà dû réinitialiser mon iPad plusieurs fois parce que les applications se bloquaient. Donc pour moi, pas de panique


----------

